# Armacao De Pera Algerve Have you Been



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi 
I was looking for some feedback on this or a similar site
Hope you can help
Regards Tel


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
I don't know if no response is a good or bad thing. It may be unheard of and very quiet or so bad no one will admit to being there.
Regards
Tel


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello
I was there a couple of weeks ago nice place you can stop on a site are wild camp on the front here is a picture of the beach


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

We camped wild on the beach for a couple of nights during February. Everyone was very twitchy as the police had been moving people on. Mainly because some vans parked on the top part of the camping area which annoyed the hotels. However, a few days after we had left, the police came and took everyones details, passport numbers etc.

While we were there we talked to a couple of people who had used the campsite and said it was horrible but we cannot speak from personal experience as we never use campsites.

If you are in that direction, a lovely place to wildcamp is Ferrogudo. Very interesting. it is just opposite Portemao so you see all the river traffic, trawlers, naval boats, pleasure boats etc. going in and out. The village of Ferrogudo is pretty and if you go to a Cafe called la Cantina which is on the docks between Ferrogudo and Portimao, you can get a good meal with wine for 11 euros for two. The Dutch we were parked nearby went everyday for lunch.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Having said all thqt, there are two campsites. The one I am talking about is the second one on the way in.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Folks
thank you all very much.
I have been told there are 2 sites, can anyone comment on the best one. We would like to stay a while before heading up the coast.
The pic of the beach looks brill, any other info (Details) on free camping. Never having done it before just a little nervous.
Thank you
Tel


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its 6 years since I was last there but unless they have built another site there is only the one and that is quite good by Portuguese standards. It is a popular site for long stays in winter. I would stay there again.

If you have a look on Google earth at Lat 37.10935 log-8.3527 there are some photographs of the site and the area and you will see it is not to far from the sea front and the centre of town.

peedee


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Was there a few weeks ago. Not in the Motorhome  ly.
On the west side of Armacao De Pera just outside the town is a big carpark over looking the Sea and there was a load of Motorhome parked. Its very near main road N125.
We also heard the story about the Police asking them to move. That was the only place we heard about. Praia de Rocha to Sagnes was full of Campers. 
Cabo st Vincent was a Motorhome dream. plenty of parking.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Just looked at Google earth. 
Yes one Campsite in town on east side about 10mins walk from beach. [Camping Armacao de pera.] 
The other Campsite was outside the town on the east [Camping Canelas]on road to Albufeira.
Hope this is of help.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi stopped at this site Camping Armacao de pera for 2 nights just to charge every thing up and I would say it was like most sites in Portugal. Site was crowded so you will struggle for a pitch if you have a large outfit. wild camped there and at the nature reserve just along the road. As for being moved on it happens they take your details tell you not to come back to that spot and thats it and this can happen anywhere. You will see MH all along the Algarve as it is very popular for wildcamping and there is emptying points and water at most places. Here is a picture of the MHs at armacao


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi,

I've used Camping Canelas for two one night stops this time... it was okay and the staff are very pleasant even by already friendly Portuguese standards. Cheap too - for me just €7.25 a night, discount is 50 percent even for one night at this time of year.

But I only use these sites to recharge batteries. When you wild camp and have such wonderful sea views I'm afraid sites just don't compete! I plan to have solar panels for next year!

I pride myself in having escaped being moved on by Police in Portugal so far (more by luck than anything else  ), but in the case of the cliff top site mentioned above they did come around when I was out walking and gave everyone two hours to vacate, so I think these spots are virtually out of bounds to us nowadays. Nine times out of ten it's expat Brits living locally who complain to the police, the other times it's either the hotels or local campsites.

On the west coast now, internet getting tougher to find and have loads of net stuff to squeeze in so this is just a quick post. Just get down here Tel and do it. You'll love it


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks guys 
You are amazing.
You make it sound so easy..... SO We are going to set off Sunday and see what we can find.
Once again. Thank You
Regards
Tel


----------

